# Security light question...



## Aaronstottle (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey all,

My wife has a brain tumor, and hasn't been allowed to drive her car.
Her neice has been driving her to doctors appointments.
The SES light came on, and the neice decided to have it checked at Autozone.
After checking the codes, the car wouldn't start. She ran down the battery.

When I got there, the security light was on steady. We had the car towed home. I charged the battery for 5 hours or so - reading 12.8 volts.

Put the battery back in, security light still on - but the car starts and the light
goes out. The SES light is still on. knock sensor and large evap leak.
The codes will not clear with my tool. keeps saying "fail" to clear.

I am pretty sure the security light will keep draining the battery, so I disconnected the battery again.

Anybody seen this solid security light with a car starting ? then the light goes out ? Greatly appreciated any help. Thanks !


----------

